# Time to move on - and thankyou



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Well my Clomid journey is now officially over. AF arrived with a real vengance last night (was in very bad pain yesterday as well, but had been spotting for 6 days anyway so knew it was coming) and is 5 days early.

We are off for our first appointment with the IVF consultant on 7th August and even if he suggests another course of Clomid, I won't be taking him up on it. It has definately made my Endo worse which is giving me problems with quality of life (and hampering my love life too - only 2 weeks per month with no bleeding is just no good!!!)

Thanks for everyone's words of wisdom and general support - it has been a tough journey to get here and I'm sure the next few months (and years if the waiting list is as I suspect) are going to be a rollercoaster, but if that is what I need to do to be a mum to more than 2 daft Weimaraners, then so be it!

Good luck to everyone and my very best wishes to you all!

Keep smiling!

Karen x


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Karen

Really sorry about AF showing up  .

Sounds like you've really thought through what happens next.  Good luck at the IVF appointment and that you start treatment soon.

Remember, there's a long way to go and although the Clomid route has come to an end, there's still time and more options to take.

Best of luck with everything and let us know how you get on.

TG xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Karen,

Sorry AF showed hun 

I wish you all the luck in the world for IVF and the next steps.  I really, really hope you get your deserved BFP very soon  

Keep in touch and GOOD LUCK !!!

Nix


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Karen

We've "chatted" a couple of times and sorry that the clomid hasn't worked for you and you're now moving down the IVF route 

Wishing you loads of luck hun
 
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Karen, wishing you the best of luck hun. Let's hope the run of good luck they seem to be having at the Womens continues for when you have your treatment.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Karen - good luck with the IVF - remember one door closes another one opens...  
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

wishing you all the luck in the world hunni stay  

take care and good luck with your ivf.xxx

kellixxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Karen
I wish you all the luck in the world. Hope you get the baby you deserve.

lots of    

FranX


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Karen just wishing you all the best with your ivf appointment.

Nicola x


----------

